# No update from Adobe on LR 4 issues.



## AnselA (Mar 27, 2012)

On March 12 Adobe last posted an update (http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-hot-issues.html#comments) recognizing a variety of bugs present in LR 4. Since then, Adobe has not communicated with the community on a time frame to resolve the many issues affecting some of those moving up from LR 3.


----------



## WillShootPhotos (Mar 27, 2012)

AnselA said:


> On March 12 Adobe last posted an update (http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-hot-issues.html#comments) recognizing a variety of bugs present in LR 4. Since then, Adobe has not communicated with the community on a time frame to resolve the many issues affecting some of those moving up from LR 3.



Yes they have - At the end of each of the issues they discuss there is a link to the follow-up/status for each item - as an example - the first one "Point Tone Curve Migration" - the last sentence reads: "We’ll be providing updates via this blog and the following Lightroom Feedback thread." If you click on the link on their page (in this case it would take you to - http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr4_deleted_all_my_tone_curve_adjustments) it will take you to the details for that issue.

Each issue they list has a similar link...

- Will


----------



## KeithR (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure what you expect from Adobe - they're under no obligation to provide a blow-by-blow update of their bug-hunting efforts, but in fact - as Will points out - they go a long way towards doing just that.

As an aside, I've been using Lr 4 since its release (and the beta before that) and I haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 27, 2012)

Keith R - lucky you but apparently many are not so lucky still waiting for a resolution.


WillShootPhotos - If you follow the links all that they write there is a series of recognitions there are many problems (which lucky Keith R has not encountered) now known about and acknowledged by Adobe. Those are not useable updates but rather lists and what I seek is some sort of timetable from the engineers as to when a 4.1 is targeted and what fixes can be expected. 

My problem is that it is not my job to evaluate a product that is being sold for bugs so they can catalog them and resolve them after the fact. That is their QI department's work. I assume it works as promised and when I trial it I only look to see if the new features are worth upgrade price. When I test drive a car I don't try to see if the wheels will fall off the car and under what circumstances that may happen - that is the work of the manufacturer and their team.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 27, 2012)

Short of bugs that kill people, damage photos/files, or prevents a large percentage of their customer base from using the software, I'd probably expect months or quarters before a 4.1 release. Even a more minor dot (4.0.1 or whatever is next) would probably be one to two months away.

And here is the real rub, if people keep finding signigicant bugs, they may take longer to release the next version as they try to get all major fixes into a single release.

Having said that, I hope we're pleasently surprised.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 27, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 27, 2012)

I have LR4 installed but it is unusable. The curves resetting is a HUGE issue for me, especially for the scanned negatives.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 27, 2012)

Well dont they need a dot release to get 5D Mark III support? I am assuming they are going to get it sooner than later.


----------



## agierke (Mar 27, 2012)

its only been 2 weeks.....when has a software company ever released an update after 2 weeks?

i know of none.

test driving a car is one thing, but the software industry has always relied upon its users to identify bugs or problems that can be addressed via updates.

this is the primary reason i NEVER get software soon after launch. i typically like to wait 6 months to a year before upgrading. saves alot of headaches.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 27, 2012)

Posted by: agierke


> its only been 2 weeks.....when has a software company ever released an update after 2 weeks?
> 
> i know of none.




I guess you did not read the comment carefully before you started lecturing:

Posted by: AnselA


> what I seek is some sort of timetable from the engineers as to when a 4.1 is targeted and what fixes can be expected.



Posted by: agierke


> test driving a car is one thing, but the software industry has always relied upon its users to identify bugs or problems that can be addressed via updates.



Regarding that idea:
1) Because that is how many companies have worked it does not mean that is the only, and best, way to go.
2) The number and importance of the bugs have a lot to do with how loyal customers will be and what the company's reputation will be. You have Apple and you have Microsoft. They both have had "bugs" but there is no comparison between them.
3) Some car companies do have terrible quality and fix built in problems after they get complaints (think US automakers) and others build the quality in first (think Japan and Korea). It applies across the board.
4) Adobe is generally careful but, in this, they have let us down.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 28, 2012)

nvsravank said:


> Well dont they need a dot release to get 5D Mark III support? I am assuming they are going to get it sooner than later.



They can release a RAW engine separate from an actual LR update, so unfortunately, no they don't need a LR dot for 5DM3 support.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > Well dont they need a dot release to get 5D Mark III support? I am assuming they are going to get it sooner than later.
> ...


 
The raw engine is integrated into Lightroom, it is not separate from Lightroom like it is in photoshop.

However, the DNG release candidate works fine, it has the same conversion as ACR, and as lightroom will have.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe Adobe has now announced the update for later this week. http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_4_update_from_the_team_update_scheduled_for_this_week Jeffrey Tranberry (Chief Customer Advocate) 8 hours ago I talked with Julie. Yes, 5D Mark III support will be in the same build as these fixes that Tom has listed.


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, Brian at TDP also confirmed it in his news section. Cant wait to reprocess my picture with the new version and see the difference.


----------



## Astro (Mar 29, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> They can release a RAW engine separate from an actual LR update, so unfortunately, no they don't need a LR dot for 5DM3 support.



that is of course wrong.. LR is not ACR!
everyone who used LR in the past knows you need an full program update.

if you mean they can update the engine without updating any other feature in LR.... ok that would be possible. but it would be an dot update anyway.... 4.01 at least.


----------

